# Another moon night, with an eclipse @ sunrise.



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

zero wind, figured I'd go to a different spot I've had really good success before. Low tide was at 2:30am here, so I figured I would sneak in early like the other night and get the stragglers held close to shore by the giant moon.

Apparently, these fish 15miles north didn't like that idea... So I putzed around for 2 hours getting a few here and there and one that went 7lbs he saved the day.

All together 37 fish.


On another note: The other night the fish seemed brain dead with the full moon @ low tide. Tonight on outgoing/low tide they jumped the boat numerous times before I could even see them. Must be the smart ones ;P

Saw zero sheeps and drum, However tons of reds' and a few triple Tail:notworthy:


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice haul there.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I wish all of those flounder were in my freezer.


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Ive got about 50lbs in my freezer filleted and vac sealed, Ill gladly donate some to anyone but you have to drive to the east Coast


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Can you gig tripletail?


----------



## luvAduc (Oct 10, 2014)

No, tripletail can not be netted, speared, or snatched.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

WAReilly said:


> Can you gig tripletail?


gotta be damn quick to hit one, and don't let the man catch you with it in ya cooler.:thumbsup:


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Quick? They lay there like floating leafs! I won't risk my endorsement for one but geez it sure would be tasty.


----------

